# Meanest, most aggressive??????



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

without using the scientific names, what species of pirahnas is the meanest and most agressive?? i have two large reds and they are active but i was wondering what is the meanest? and which species have the largest most visible teeth???
thanks everyone

devin


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Teeth exposure is an individual fish thing. I do not know of a species that has exposed teeth as a common trait. As for aggression, I think you need to look at the serra species. Most will not live with anything. If you are looking for an aggressive fish that will not break your bank, I would look into a spilo. My spilo is very very aggressive.


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

I hear the elongatus piranha is a mean bastard. It is the most slender of piranhas.
I hear this fish will actually chase your finger vigorously and snap at it through the glass.
It also will not tolerate tank mates. Then again I've heard of large black piranhas exhibiting similar characteristics.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

phensway said:


> without using the scientific names


 Scientific names should be used when describing piranha.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Brandtii can be calm but they are normally completely insane, and by most owners account the least skitish piranha... they never flinch.. ever. My brandtii takes down about 30 feeders a day, and has destroyed everything that has gone into that tank.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

My personal opinion is a 12+ inch Rhom.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've so far kept about 12 different species of serrasalmus in the past and so far Spilopleura (gold p) is the rowdyist (is that a word?) My Xingu rhom rates a close second.

Caribe are quite insane to but only in groups.

S. Irritans can get pretty nuts to.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my 2" spilo is the meanest fish I own.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its a hit or miss question cause all fish have different attitudes...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

All p's are mean and aggressive in there own way. Its too broad.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cant really say.. As most posts, it all depends on the individual fish. One persons Serra (say Rhom, Spilo) might be a badass, compared to his Pygos (RB, Cariba, Piraya). While another talks highly about how is Pygos are the meanest mofos around when shoaling, compared to his Serras alone in a tank.
Teeths come with age also.. in my Avitar, that is the smallest of the 8 RBs that I have. He's only 7" but shows his pearly whites more than even the biggest of the group.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cariba is they are many...Rhoms as individuals!


----------

